# Dayna von Royale BH



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Finally! It was a bit of a train wreck, the weather was nasty, but that God, Judge Mike Hamilton is such an amazing ambassador for Schutzhund USA. His critique of Dayna and I had everyone in stitches with laughter! Now that I think about it, not sure if they were laughing with us or at us?? No matter, we have our BH!:happyboogie:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I almost went today...now I regret not going! Congrats to you and your Princess! It isn't a trial if it isn't raining.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats Wayne!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

WTG, Wayne and Dayna!! Congratulations on earning the BH!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Big congratulations!!
:congratulations:

We want pics and video


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

What an exciting day!!!

CONGRATS!!!

PLEASE tell me you have a video! Or at least photo's?


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:congratulations:


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats and way to go!!!

Yeah Mike is one awesome judge!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats Wayne!!!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

:happyboogie::groovy::congratulations:


HUGE Congrats to you and Dayna!!! This news really made my day!!!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> What an exciting day!!!
> 
> CONGRATS!!!
> 
> PLEASE tell me you have a video! Or at least photo's?


I THOUGHT I had a couple of really nice photos, but it turns out that I do not know how to use my new camera, so they didn't turn out. Sorry 

They would have been nice shots of Dana looking adoringly at Wayne. :wub: You could really see the nice bond that handler and dog have and I heard several complimentary comments from the crowd about Dana's pretty heeling during the off leash portion. 

Congrats, Wayne!!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I'll say it again, thank God.......that Mike Hamilton is such a good man, and that Ruthie has a new camera she has no idea how to use yet! 

All kidding aside, watching Mike all day, I saw a guy who really cares about the people with a passion for SchH...I was impressed with him a half dozen times through-out the day in how he interacted with folks.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big, big congrats Wayne and Dayna!! That's fantastic news!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations... great job!!!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Great news and congrats, pics???????


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG :congratulations: Wayne!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a big congrats to you both !!


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

Where's the video Ruthie?!??!


----------

